# T-Mac Weight Watch Thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

One of the least talked about but can possibly be the most important issue from this off-season is Tracy McGrady's weight. Guys, its obvious, T-Mac has picked up a lot of weight in these past months!! I just watched a clip of T-Mac running a summer basketball camp in Tampa Bay for kids, and with his chubby cheeks I swear he looks like a skinnier Notorius BIG.



















Tracy in a poker tournament back in late June. If Jermaine O'Neal can play PF/C at that size, I don't see why Tracy can't!

I pray that this extra weight will make him become a bulldozer on the court like Lebron and not a bulldozer on the court like Tractor Traylor.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Man, this dude better lose some weight. This is ridiculus. I understand that you were hurt Tracy, but your a pro athlete who gets paid millions. Please..help your fans out.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang look at the other hand. Dude is getting chubby


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

niether of those pics are working for me..


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

As Tinky Winky would say, "Eh O!"


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I have no idea what he's doing. We better be able to see that vein on his shoulder come November.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Omega said:


> niether of those pics are working for me..


Niether to me


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe he's in the middle of that "bulking" thing bodybuilders do. You know, where they stay up till 5 a.m. eating burritos and roast beef...


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I cant see the pictures.


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

GOOD THING ! Rockets desperately need PF


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Yea he is getting a bit on the chubby side. Michael Jordan had the same thing too but he played even better. Michael Jordan was skinny during the 80's and he kinda bulked up during the 90's. hope im right, t-mac is way too good a player to end up like Shawn Kemp.(on the other hand Kemp was a pretty good player)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

once upon a time


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> once upon a time



Ye those where the days. When you could argue that Tmac was the best guard in the league without feeling like a homer.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why the hell is T-Mac playing poker during the offseason? Didn't he have enough time to himself last season? He should be hitting the treadmills/weightrooms/basketball courts.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Shady™ said:


> Why the hell is T-Mac playing poker during the offseason? Didn't he have enough time to himself last season? He should be hitting the treadmills/weightrooms/basketball courts.


That would mean he would have to _work_.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> once upon a time





I miss those days.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

reno2000 said:


> Ye those where the days. When you could argue that Tmac was the best guard in the league without feeling like a homer.


Now, he's the best forward. :angel: 












:no:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmm..Maybe keeping Rudy Gay wouldnt been such a bad idea now that Tmac is getting fat..?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I cant see the pics but if its true then its probably the medince hes taking.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

_This is an utterly ridiculous thread..._ :rofl: go watch an Astros game people!


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

I thought he couldn't work out because of his back.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Can somebody please get some pics!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

debarge said:


> _This is an utterly ridiculous thread..._ :rofl: go watch an Astros game people!



agreed... its not like he's become another kemp, he was throwing down dunks like that even up to last season (forgetting that one over bradley already)? Those pics don't show jack neither...


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey guys... unless I got something wrong, then your superstar has had a depression this past season, if so: Do you think acting like this helps anything? I think there is a reason Battier is here... he's Good Guy No. 1, and that's what T-Mac might need.

Please, your making me sad with your bitter crap... shape up, show some class.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

That is a good idea. 

If T-Mac is 270 pounds, I'd start him at C.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> That is a good idea.
> 
> If T-Mac is 270 pounds, I'd start him at C.


And move Yao to SG


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

HB said:


> And move Yao to SG


Thanks for the laughs, i splilled coffee on my pants :rotf:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

HB said:


> And move Yao to SG




this idea can work... we know Yao has range, and there's hardly an SG in the league who'd be able to block his shot...


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

i can't see the pics man...please show meee!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Anyone going to his celebrity all-star game? post some pics!


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

23 said:


>


It's T-McDiddy!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

WhoRocks said:


> It's T-McDiddy!


second that.


----------

